

Ask HN: What are your favorite programming questions   - combiclickwise

we are running a coding contest on our website. What is the cleverest programming related question you have ever come across?
======
ColinWright
What does this return:

    
    
      try {
        return true;
      } finally {
        return false;
      }
    

What Neil Fraser has to say about this is too good to leave out here:

    
    
        The result is consistent in Java, JavaScript and
        Python. I wrote this snippet on a whiteboard here
        at Google. For the next couple of weeks engineers
        passing by would abruptly stop, transfixed by the
        paradox. Nerd sniping. I now use it during hiring
        interviews, if the candidate suffers a similar
        breakdown, I know we've got a keeper.

~~~
combiclickwise
Brilliant. Thanks.

------
acron0
Why is C++'s "this" a pointer and not a reference?

~~~
combiclickwise
thanks

